
Tim Cook says ‘great desktop’ Macs are in the works - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/19/14017952/apple-ceo-tim-cook-imac-mac-pro-desktop-computers
======
Clubber
I have a 2009 MacPro and Apple has marked it obsolete, so the latest OS won't
install (without a little fiddling). I like the new MacPro (2013?) but the
proprietary SSD socket is a real turn off as is having to buy two expensive
CAD cards that I don't need. I was hoping the prices would come down on the
used / refurb market, but they haven't very much.

I've all but stopped coding with it (Xcode); the app store is too saturated to
have a realistic chance of making money without a massive marketing budget. I
can't bring myself to buy an iMac without being able to use it as a monitor
once it's obsolete. Perhaps the Apple allure has worn off for me.

------
FireBeyond
I heard a rumor / theorem that Apple planned to announce iMac / Mac Pro
upgrades during the last event, but pulled them last minute based on the
strength of the Surface Studio launch the day before, as in "oh crap, we
better come out stronger than this".

Which would make sense if you considered how 'off' the presentation was: a
looong time for not very much announced, and 25 minutes of saying not very
much before we even got to that one real announcement.

~~~
automatwon
_I heard a rumor / theorem that Apple planned to announce iMac / Mac Pro_

What did you intend by using the term 'theorem'?

~~~
FireBeyond
Touche! "Don't try to use grandiose (and incorrect) words when something
simpler will do." :)

------
sounds
Oh how you have changed, Apple!

Vaporware announcements of future products?

A ship that leaks from the top?

And yeah, the Microsoft Surface Studio is the competition. Apple used to
really own the high end, but I don't feel like they're winning this round.

~~~
nkkollaw
Well, it's not really leaking... That they're working on something is kind of
a given.

------
jpalomaki
Would love if the computer side worked like the phone side. New model with
incremental updates shipping every year, on predictable schedule. I don't mean
I would like to update so frequently, but it would make life easier when you
don't need to think about getting the timing right.

Of course on the computer side Apple is pretty much dependent on Intel, so
maybe this could not work even if they wanted to make it happen.

------
mark_l_watson
It seems to me that he is hinting that the iMac will receive updates, but not
the Mac Pro. This makes sense since the iMac form factor is large enough for
multiple disks, probably a powerful GPU (cooling?), etc. My Dad loves his Pro,
would like to update, and likely will be disappointed.

------
forgottenacc57
He didn't acknowledge that Apple waits years and years to update its machines.

------
nkkollaw
They seem so slow in releasing products, almost like they're short in
resources.

How come the richest company in the world can't get some people together to
build a handful of models more than once every 3 years..?

~~~
pawadu
they have moved a lot of people to iphone and ios development.

~~~
nkkollaw
True, but still--hire more people. They have the money...

~~~
pawadu
The amount of talent is not unlimited, and not everyone want to move to
Cupertino and work for Apple.

Also, as Frederick Brooks have taught us, you cannot just introduce new people
into a team.

~~~
nkkollaw
Really? I would think that most people would _love_ working for Apple...

------
ksec
I think they will host a March Event for iMac "Pro" and iPad Pro. There are
simply too much to stuff in for September. iPhone, iOS and EarPod.

I really wish they do a MacPro that fits in Racks. There are market for it.

